# Vaporesso Aurora Play



## CashKat88 (2/3/19)

Hi
Does anybody know where I can find a vaporesso Aurora Play for sale, I've always loved the first one but could never find one but since this is a newer model, it should be on sale somewhere in south africa, such an awesome design.






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (3/3/19)

Not inSA as yet, think only end march

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CashKat88 (3/3/19)

Awesome, thank you, I see that you won one in the giveaway, how do you find the device? do you think it's something worth getting? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (3/3/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Awesome, thank you, I see that you won one in the giveaway, how do you find the device? do you think it's something worth getting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Still waiting for it to arrive from belguim. Will post a review once i receive the unit. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CashKat88 (3/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Still waiting for it to arrive from belguim. Will post a review once i receive the unit.
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Awesome stuff, look forward to reading it

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imti175 (11/5/19)

Its now available at vaperite

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CashKat88 (11/5/19)

Yeah its available at vape King aswell 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

